
On Pokemon GO - georgel
https://medium.com/@pcperini/on-pok%C3%A9mon-go-6cfa2e94401f#.jytkpu6oi
======
throwawayReply
This completely misses the fact that GO's success has nothing to do with game
mechanics and everything to do with the Pokemon company's IP, something that
can't be copied.

